# Grooming tips please?!



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a 3 month old boer cross doeling that I am going to be showing at my county fair next month. She will be shown in a 3-6 month breeding class. I have shown market and pet projects before, but this will be the first with breeding. Will I just need to trim long hairs and small things like that or should I do a full body clip? :chin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am in KY, and the shows I've taken my kids too, it seems most of the does were just cleaned up - long hairs.

My kids are showing percentage/fullblood does 4-6 months old, we did initially shave them short a month ago, but don't really plan to do anything else to them except clean them up.
I'm by means no pro, and lousy at clipping LOL But I do know you want to trim the neck/chest short and blend it into the body.

here's a link to my posts in here with pictures of my kids does, just scroll down to see how they look, and more on page 2.

viewtopic.php?f=39&t=32813

Tomorrow they have a show --we'll touch them up a little, and then Tuesday give them a good clean up before their shows next week, since I didn't get to help them do it before this show.

I'm sure someone else will have better tips than me.

Good Luck!


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you! Any advise helps! :wink: Good luck tomarow! Is there anything different in showmanship(compared to market/pet)?


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Some one had posted a website a few months back about fitting. I am sorry but I forget who it was but the chart is great! the website is http://www.boergoats4richardsandy.com/T ... t_RNSH.jpg

Anna
www.freewebs.com/brbn


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

brbn said:


> Some one had posted a website a few months back about fitting. I am sorry but I forget who it was but the chart is great! the website is http://www.boergoats4richardsandy.com/T ... t_RNSH.jpg
> 
> Anna
> http://www.freewebs.com/brbn


After I posted yesterday I thought about this chart! Thanks for posting it! Roger originally posted it in one of the other threads where I was asking about grooming tips


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you so much! Both of your tips are helpful(so is the chart)


----------

